# impossible de changer l'icone du DD par pommeC / pomme V !



## chokobelle (30 Novembre 2005)

Hello  

Depuis hier je n'arrive plus à changer l'icone du disque dur par un simple pomme C / pomme V avec les fenêtres d'informations.

J'ai essayé:

1/ Remettre tout les icones d'origines avec Candybar, virer le programme ainsi que ses préférences

2/ Réparer les autorisations

3/ Booter sur le DVD d'install d'OSX et réparer le disque (il me dit qu'il trouve rien)

4/ Zappage de la PRAM

5/ Démarrage en safe mode

6/ Créer une nouvelle session utilisateur, même problème dans la nouvelle session



Oui je sais ca parait bébête comme problème, mais ça m'embête, et j'espère que ca cache pas quelque chose de plus grave.


Merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Depuis hier je n'arrive plus à changer l'icone du disque dur par un simple pomme C / pomme V avec les fenêtres d'informations.
> 
> ...




T'as vérifié que c'était bien toi l'admin sur ce disc ?


----------



## chokobelle (30 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as vérifié que c'était bien toi l'admin sur ce disc ?


 
Vuip, et il dit que c'est bien moi la chef ^^


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Vuip, et il dit que c'est bien moi la chef ^^




Mets une moustache et prend une voix d'homme, peut-être que ça marchera


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

Plait-il ???


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ???




Oui voilà comme ça mais en plus VIRIL


----------

